# Grouper les mails dans Mail



## lucienwka (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour ! 

J'aurais souhaité savoir s'il était possible de grouper plusieurs mails ensemble dans Mac Mail ? Comme le système de conversation qui existe déjà, mais en le faisant avec des expéditeurs et sujets différents ?
Par exemple, grouper tous les mail relatifs à une même commande, mais qui ont des expéditeurs et sujets différents.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Décembre 2012)

Il te suffit de créer des dossiers ou dossiers intelligents ...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Décembre 2012)

Il faut utiliser un soft comme MailTags *et* combiner des BaL intelligentes.
Redoutable d'efficacité !


----------



## lucienwka (4 Décembre 2012)

Ok super merci beaucoup 



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Mail et de son fonctionnement, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on va donc grouper ce fil avec les fil du même genre et déménager vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2012)

L'organisation par conversation existe dans Mail.

Présentation > Organiser par conversation.


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Décembre 2012)

Oui mais il faut que les conversations aient le même objet


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Oui mais il faut que les conversations aient le même objet


Pas nécessairement. Fais le test en envoyant un message avec le [sujet 1]; qqn répond à ton mail en changeant le sujet en [sujet 2] pour parler de tout autre chose.
Et bien Mail regroupe tout ça dans le même fil de discussion. C'est assez insupportable !


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Décembre 2012)

oui mais à la base c'est une même conversation... c'est un échange entre deux personnes. 

D'ailleurs Gmail en webmail le fait aussi


là il me semble qu'il demande pour regrouper des sujets sans aucun lien entre eux... d'où ta réponse abce mail tags.

Je pense qu'on peut faire ça sous forme de dossier aussi... à voir.

Mails tags est-il compatible avec ML et il est payant je crois


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Mails tags est-il compatible avec ML et il est payant je crois


Oui aux deux : http://www.indev.ca/MailTags.html

Mais c'est vraiment un _must have_ quand on a des regroupements un peu complexes, quand on gère de nombreux projets / tâches avec des deadlines


----------

